# Brewing Calculator Android App



## kanemcg (6/7/16)

I'm looking for some feedback on an Android app I've made for homebrewers. It combines SG to Brix conversion, ABV, hydrometer temperature adjustment, apparent attenuation and calories calculations all into a single screen. It's only $1 and updates are free once you download it. Any feedback would be much appreciated!

Click the link below to download.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cutlass.brewcalc


----------



## kanemcg (11/7/16)

The app now includes a simple priming sugar calculator that uses litres/grams, but will soon support gallons/ounces.

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------

